#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > آموزشی: مدیریت چک بانکی

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار
همکاران و دوستان عزیز میخوام برگه چک هایی که به شخصی میدهم روی برگه چک بانکی مثلا تاریخ و مبلغ چک و همچنین نام شخص با کامپیوتر بنویسم و برگه چک رو توی پرینتر بذارم تا از این طریق روی برگه چک نوشته بشه.از همکاران و دوستان گرامی کسی هست در این زمینه کمک کنه؟اگه اموزشی واسه اینکار با اکسل یا ... و یا نرم افزاری هست در اختیاربنده بذارین ممنون میشم

----------

*abady*,*farhadAsgar*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

نرم افزارهای مخصوصی چاپ چک و حتی پرینترهای مخصوص چاپ روی چک در بازار موجود هست.
ولی خودتون هم میتونید دستی یک فایل word درست کنید و اینقدر خانه ها را جا به جا کنید تا دقیقا در محل مورد نظر شما بخوره
سوالتون رو باید در بخش اصلی اعلام می کردید. اینجا مربوط به سیستم عامل هست
موفق باشید

----------

*abady*,*AMD*,*cybernova*,*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*maryam_sh*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## maryam_sh

ممنون.شرمنده نمیدونستم باید کجا سوالم رو مطرح میکردم.اگه توی محیط اکسل بهم اموزش بدین تا یه نرم افزار ساده بهم معرفی کنید ممنون میشم

----------

*abady*

----------


## nekooee

نرم افزارهای چاپ چک اکثرشون پولی هستند من هر یک را معرفی کنم تبلیغات کردم. و حقیقتا خودم هم استفاده نکردم که بدونم کدام کارایی خوبی دارند. یکی هم رایگان دیدم :
http://www.iranbeylan.ir/index.php/d...o-cheque-print

که میتونید تستش کنید.
در مورد اکسل من پیشنهاد می کنم از word استفاده کنید چون اکسل برای چاپ دقیق زیاد مناسب نیست و خیلی باید باهاش کار کنید تا دقیق جای چاپ رو بدست بیارید.
با این حال اول نرم افزار بالا را تست کنید اگر جواب گو نبود و نرم افزار پولی و قیمت مناسبی را تهیه نکردید بگید من براتون یک آموزش ساده قرار بدم.
موفق باشید

----------

*abady*,*fkh52000*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> نرم افزارهای چاپ چک اکثرشون پولی هستند من هر یک را معرفی کنم تبلیغات کردم. و حقیقتا خودم هم استفاده نکردم که بدونم کدام کارایی خوبی دارند. یکی هم رایگان دیدم :
> http://www.iranbeylan.ir/index.php/d...o-cheque-print
> 
> که میتونید تستش کنید.
> در مورد اکسل من پیشنهاد می کنم از word استفاده کنید چون اکسل برای چاپ دقیق زیاد مناسب نیست و خیلی باید باهاش کار کنید تا دقیق جای چاپ رو بدست بیارید.
> با این حال اول نرم افزار بالا را تست کنید اگر جواب گو نبود و نرم افزار پولی و قیمت مناسبی را تهیه نکردید بگید من براتون یک آموزش ساده قرار بدم.
> موفق باشید


جناب آقای نکویی نرم افزار رو دانلود و تست کردم یه مشکلی که هست اینکه بانک رفاه کارگران نداره.و در خصوص برنامه های پولی یه سری پیدا کردم ولی قیمتش مناسب بنده نیست.جناب آقای نیکویی اگه لطف بفرمایید آموزشی که فرمودین رو در اختیار بنده بذارین ممنون میشم.با تشکر

----------

*abady*

----------


## ajamee

سلام نرم افزار چاپ چک آریا خبره شریف را دنلود کن و استفاده کنید نرم افزار خوبی است  ودر صورتی که چک بانک وجود نداشته باشد می توانید  از چک اسکن گرفته و به آن اضافه کنید  من از همین نرم افزار استفاده مکنم 
 :مدیریت چک بانکی:

----------

*fkh52000*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام نرم افزار چاپ چک آریا خبره شریف را دنلود کن و استفاده کنید نرم افزار خوبی است  ودر صورتی که چک بانک وجود نداشته باشد می توانید  از چک اسکن گرفته و به آن اضافه کنید  من از همین نرم افزار استفاده مکنم


سلام اگه امکان داره لینک دانلود رو واسم بذارین ممنون میشم

----------


## nekooee

سلام
فکر نمی کنم نرم افزاری که گفتند رایگان باشه در هر صورت اگر خودتون  خواستید با word اینکار را راحت انجام بدید کافیه مثل من کارهایی که انجام  دادم در این فیلم آموزشی شما هم انجام بدید

----------

*AMD*,*farhadAsgar*,*fkh52000*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## AMD

با اجازه برادر ارجمند جناب نکویی . نرم افزار رایگان که روش حساب نکنید . من برنامه چک چاپ محصول سینا پردازش برای چند تا شرکت و مغازه خریدم تو این چندین سال همه راضی بودند .
http://www.sinapardazesh.ir/2014/11/...6%D8%A7%D9%BE/

----------

*fkh52000*,*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> فکر نمی کنم نرم افزاری که گفتند رایگان باشه در هر صورت اگر خودتون  خواستید با word اینکار را راحت انجام بدید کافیه مثل من کارهایی که انجام  دادم در این فیلم آموزشی شما هم انجام بدید


ممنون جناب آقای نکویی آموزش رو دیدم الان یه سوالی که دارم این هستش که واسه پرینتش  قسمت تنظیمات پرینتر چه کار کنم؟اندازه برگ چک 8.5*17 هست

----------


## ajamee

> سلام
> فکر نمی کنم نرم افزاری که گفتند رایگان باشه در هر صورت اگر خودتون  خواستید با word اینکار را راحت انجام بدید کافیه مثل من کارهایی که انجام  دادم در این فیلم آموزشی شما هم انجام بدید


  سلام خدمت اقای نیکوی  نرم افزار رایگان است

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hossin_assadi

با عرض سلام 

از نرم افزار ضمیمه شده استفاده نمایید 



با تشکر

----------

*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## maryam_sh

واسه خارج کردن فایل از حالت فشرده پسورد میخواد

----------


## hossin_assadi

ببخشید مجدد دانلود نمایید 
پسورد   www.elcshop.ir

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*,*mjtb_sar*

----------


## maryam_sh

> ببخشید مجدد دانلود نمایید 
> پسورد   www.elcshop.ir


برنامه رو دانلود کردم ولی مشکلی که داره بعضی از بانک ها توی لیست نیست باید چکار کنم آیا راهی داره؟مثلا چک همراه بانک رفاه نداره

----------


## nekooee

برای اون فایل word خیلی ساده هست، شما سایز کاغذ را اندازه چک در word تعیین کنید و حاشیه های آن را هم صفر بگذارید. حالا عکس اسکن شده را دقیقا وسط آن قرار دهید و عکس را به گونه ای بزرگ کنید که تمام کاغذ را لب به لب پوشش دهد. حالا کارهایی که در فیلم آموزش دادم را انجام دهید. و کاغذ چک را داخل پرینتر قرار داده پرینت کنید.
البته اولین چاپ را ترجیحا روی یک کاغذ دیگر با سایز چک انجام بدید و بگیرید رو به نور و روش برگ چک رو بگیرید ببینید دقیقا همانجاهایی که باید چاپ میشده، چاپ شده یا خیر و اگر کمی اینطرف آنطرف بود آن را اصلاح کنید و ذخیره کنید.
در آینده فقط کافیه این فایل را باز کنید و مقدار دلخواه خود را وارد کنید و چاپ کنید. و تنظیمات از قبل انجام شده. برای هر چک مختلف هم می توانید فقط یک بار این کار را انجام بدید و ذخیره کنید.

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> برای اون فایل word خیلی ساده هست، شما سایز کاغذ را اندازه چک در word تعیین کنید و حاشیه های آن را هم صفر بگذارید. حالا عکس اسکن شده را دقیقا وسط آن قرار دهید و عکس را به گونه ای بزرگ کنید که تمام کاغذ را لب به لب پوشش دهد. حالا کارهایی که در فیلم آموزش دادم را انجام دهید. و کاغذ چک را داخل پرینتر قرار داده پرینت کنید.
> البته اولین چاپ را ترجیحا روی یک کاغذ دیگر با سایز چک انجام بدید و بگیرید رو به نور و روش برگ چک رو بگیرید ببینید دقیقا همانجاهایی که باید چاپ میشده، چاپ شده یا خیر و اگر کمی اینطرف آنطرف بود آن را اصلاح کنید و ذخیره کنید.
> در آینده فقط کافیه این فایل را باز کنید و مقدار دلخواه خود را وارد کنید و چاپ کنید. و تنظیمات از قبل انجام شده. برای هر چک مختلف هم می توانید فقط یک بار این کار را انجام بدید و ذخیره کنید.


جناب آقای نکویی حاشیه ها و بالا و پایین رو صفر میکنم ولی نمیشه یعنی صفر قبول نمیکنه باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## nekooee

سلام
حاشیه را از هر طرف 1 سانتیمتر بدید ولی سایز کاغذ را هم نسبت به چک یک سانت از راست و چپ بیشتر بدید. عکس چک را وقتی ایمپورت می کنید به لبه بالای کاغذ بچسبانید و این رو به خاطر داشته باشید که پرینتر اون یکسانت بالای کاغذ را به چاپ نمیکنه و سعی کنید بالای بالا چیزی ننویسید. الآن یک فیلم برای درست کردن لبه کاغذ هم براتون میذارم

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## nekooee

این رو ببینید

----------

*AMD*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> حاشیه را از هر طرف 1 سانتیمتر بدید ولی سایز کاغذ را هم نسبت به چک یک سانت از راست و چپ بیشتر بدید. عکس چک را وقتی ایمپورت می کنید به لبه بالای کاغذ بچسبانید و این رو به خاطر داشته باشید که پرینتر اون یکسانت بالای کاغذ را به چاپ نمیکنه و سعی کنید بالای بالا چیزی ننویسید. الآن یک فیلم برای درست کردن لبه کاغذ هم براتون میذارم


جناب آقای نکویی اول تشکر میکنم بابت کمک و راهنمایی هایی که به بنده می فرماید.جناب آقای نکویی اندازه برگه چک من طول 17 و عرض اون 8.5 سانی متر هستش.بنده صفحه page که میخوام توی ورد ایجاد کنم همین طول و عرض چک باشه یا باید بیشتر و کمترش کنم؟وقتی اون تصویر چک به page آوردم باید چکار کنم؟عذرخواهی میکنم که وقت شما رو گرفتم

----------

*AMD*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
خواهش می کنم.
اگر تصویر چک را از نظر عرض دقیقا در وسط برگه قرار دهید (با کمک align center) و لب بالایی تصویر چک را هم به لب بالایی کاغذ بچسبانید فرقی نمکنید که کاغذ A4 باشد یا آن را کوچک کنید. ولی برای اینکه احیانا اگر dpi برگه اسکن شده با فایل word شما یکسان نبود، جای نوشته ها اشتباه چاپ نشود شما سایز برگه را دقیقا سایز برگه چک بگذارید و برای اینکه از حاشیه ها ایراد نگیره از هر طرف حاشیه را 2 سانتیمتر بگذارید.
حالا تصویر برگه چک را وارد کنید و اینقدر آن را بزرگ یا کوچک کنید که لبه های تصویر به لبه های برگه مماس بشه.

دقت کنید که اول از طریق فتوشاپ تصویر چک را جوری درست کنید که لبه های تصویر اگر اضافه یا کم داره اصلاح بشه و تصویر دقیقا با خود برگ چک یکسان بشه.

اینها توضیحاتش کمی طولانی هست ولی اجرای اون فقط یک دقیقه کار داره. کافیه یک بار انجام بدید و یاد بگیرید

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

